# mock scrapes



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

was wondering how many of you hunters ever made any mock scrapes? I have seen that Tinks has a mock scrape kit was thinking about trying it out. looking for any ideas you hunters might have tried and if you have had any luck with this technique?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've made tons of mock scrapes over the years. I've had bucks just wear them out but honestly I never mess with it much any more. Even though I had them tear them up I don't think I've ever really done any good hunting over them. I did enjoy watching the activity around the site pick up. Some years we'd have 3 or 4 scrapes going pretty good by early to mid Oct.
I wasn't much of a fan of Tink's for the scent either.
I think I'd much rather hunt the rut in high travel areas if possible. It seems I see more and bigger bucks during all times of the day.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Mock scrapes do work. I will make them when and only I'm hunting the spot. Usually you will pick your spot depending on bedding, feed, travel routes, and most of all wind. When you do nail your spot down especially around rubs or scrapes then and only then will I make the mock scrapes. What it does for me is brings the buck back to see who else is running around in his area. Beware that if you hunt it more that if its found by the buck he will probably stay focused on the area and also approach from different angles so be careful traveling to and from your stand sight. You might step right on him waiting for that other buck. I used to like using drippers over them to keep them freshened as well.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

For those of you who make successful mock scrapes how do you make them and what do you use? I've tried scent droppers in the past with no luck. I've also read of guys who whizz on them themselves.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

If your going to make one, just making a random one usually wont work. What is needed is to make one in a marked area by another buck. First look for other rubs and scrapes then make them in that area. This will make the tending buck start looking for who's the new guy doing it. How?? Look for a small branchy bush or small tree that they might typically rub on and the bonus would be some kind of hanging licking branch above it. Take a branch and shape out a scrape, not large, but in a smaller V pattern no longer then 2 ft. long. Take your knife and make the bush, branch, or tree look like it's been rubbed about 2 ft off the ground facing the scrape. If your working a branchy bush I like to strip and break some branches. Use a tried and true Buck urine and hang a dripper over the scrape. Done!
Do not leave any human scent or foot tracks in or close to the scrape. Good Luck.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

One thing I will tell you, if you are intent on scrape hunting, is to be on your toes. Bucks do not stand on ceremony when they are tending scrapes. They act like a UPS driver during the holiday rush! They get there, do their business, and are gone!


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

The licking branch is not a bonus it is an absolute requirement in my experience. If it's not there I'll create them with a bent branch and fishing line.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

A guy on Ohio Sportsman swears by a Pine licking branch.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I tried that last year, they didn't touch it.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

gumbygold said:


> I tried that last year, they didn't touch it.


Thanks for the input, I've been contemplating the idea.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Redman1776 said:


> Thanks for the input, I've been contemplating the idea.


It might be because there is no shortage of pines within 100 yards of the property lines where I hunt. I dunno.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

gumbygold said:


> It might be because there is no shortage of pines within 100 yards of the property lines where I hunt. I dunno.


Could be, there's almost none where I hunt so it may be worth a shot for me.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

gumbygold said:


> It might be because there is no shortage of pines within 100 yards of the property lines where I hunt. I dunno.


Could be, there's almost none where I hunt so it may be worth a shot for me.


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not a scent guy when it comes to doe in heat and buck urine but I swear by the preorbital and interdigital glad lures made by a guy in West Virginia. Every single time I put it out on a licking branch and in the scrape I always get the mature bucks in my area to check it out. He squeezes the glands from dead deer and preserves them in a pharmaceutical grade oil so they never go bad. You guys all need to try it for yourself to become a believer. Check out smokeysdeerlure deer lures website.


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE (Dec 27, 2014)

last week in oct I drag a rag soaked in golden est. on trails in my woods and few days later the bucks show up then I start buck bombing once a week to keep them around and also keep a pile of corn out it works for me every year it draws bucks that I haven't seen before try it I use 3 bottles of golden est and soak rag good


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Redman1776 said:


> A guy on Ohio Sportsman swears by a Pine licking branch.





gumbygold said:


> I tried that last year, they didn't touch it.


I think it would be advisable to observe what species of trees local bucks are using for scrapes and licking branches. I had a property nearby (since sold) where the bucks liked small pin oak saplings. On a farm in SE Ohio that my BIL has permission to hunt, the bucks prefer small beech trees. 

You can't fight fashion!


----------

